# What is the best way to find someone to rehome my tropical fish?



## kelassa (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello,

I've had my fish for about a year and a half now and in that time I have learnt lots, but also had a lot of failures. It is so sad when my fish get poorly and I'm finding it really difficult to look after them properly.

My pangasius catfish (which the shop should never have sold to me!) is now really poorly and I just don't know how to look after him properly. 

I'm moving home in a couple of months and have decided that they would be better in a new home with someone who knows what they are doing. I don't want to take them back to the shop but can't seem to find anywhere online that is suitable for rehoming fish in Bedfordshire. 

If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful to hear from you.

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

You could try this site - FRW - Fish Rescue and Welfare They rescue/rehome fish!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

What a great site! Never knew it existed! 

You could also find vets that treat fish and ask them if they know of good homes, also, you could enquire at any public aquariums, whether they want them, or the fish experts, who work there, who may have fish.


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

, local pet store may be able to help , and also if you are on facebook , there will be a page for your area , there are lots and lots of forums and pages - like freeads , gumtree ect


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered (Sep 25, 2012)

If you have an ebay account wait until they have a free listings day and put them on their as free to a good home. Lots of people buy fish from ebay


----------

